# Basic Instinct - Score - TC best film score award 1993 material exposition



## HansZimmer

The score of the film "Basic Instinct", composed by Jerry Goldsmith, was nominated at the Academy Awards of 1993 for the "Best original score" award.

In this video you can listen to the best parts of the suite.







In this playlist you can listen to the full suite: playlist


----------



## shaun fernandez

I love this playlist



snaptube vidmate​


----------



## HansZimmer

shaun fernandez said:


> I love this playlist


It is suited for the film, although this is not the kind of music that I like as standalone music, outside of the original context.


----------

